# Cutting PVC with no space to do it



## usas12gthr (May 20, 2011)

Greetings all,

I have a little bit of a problem I was hoping someone could help me out with... I am renovating a bathroom (complete gut and redo) and come to a PVC cutting problem. The original vanity did not have a back wall to it so the piping for the sink drain came directly out of the wall and to the sink.. The new vanity is like a piece of furniture with a roughly 1'w x 18" opening in the back for the pipe to go through. Problem here is the original pipe hits the non-movable shelf of the new vanity. So what I decided to do is to install new PVC. Here is where the fun starts. I will need to cap off the old 2", cut 4" just above the existing double Y pipe, install new Y just above it and connect to remaning vent pipe. The major problem is that the 4" pipe is in the middle (more or less) of two wall studs and it butts up almost complete against the drywall from the room behind. How can I get in there to cut that 4" pipe? No room to get in there with a hacksaw to cut it between the studs and if I go to cut it directly on, I will destroy the drywall for the other room.. Any and all suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

maybe you could use a cable saw or wire saw as some call it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cable-saw-98975.html

available just about anywhere.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I've heard, though never tried myself, of others using piano wire or something similar.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Go to your local plumbing supply house and ask them for an "internal" 4" PVC cutter and chuck into your drill.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Harbor Freight. multi tool 34 bucks


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if the pipe is against the drywall you will need 1/4 inch clearance for the fitting and more if you use one of the rubber couplings. nylon string will cut the pipe tho. i was in the same situation once and was lucky enough to find a piece of nylon string outside on the site. wasn't easy but it worked. not the easiest place to have to cut .


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You can cut PVC with a piece of nylon string. Use it just like the thin wire saws you pay plenty for. You need only just enough room to get the piece of nylon string to go behind the PVC, make up two handles from most anything lying around, and saw away. There is a video on Youtube on how to do this.


----------



## usas12gthr (May 20, 2011)

Nice looking Vette LF.. What year? 196? Do you have a larger pic you could post/send? I'm not much of a vette fan except for the late 50s throug 60s...


----------

